# Marteria: bekannter Rapper und Angler



## Michael.S (8. April 2022)

Was heute Rap-Musik heißt, hieß früher Stottern und war heilbar.​


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. April 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Was heute Rap-Musik heißt, hieß früher Stottern und war heilbar.​


*Früher war alles besser!!!*


----------



## Timo.Keibel (8. April 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> früher


Rap und Hip Hop ist ja auch total etwas Neues und nicht bereits seit Ende der 1970er in der Musiklandschaft unterwegs ...


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Enrico di Ventura hat auch mal gerappt.  Auch früher


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Rap und Hip Hop ist ja auch total etwas Neues und nicht bereits seit Ende der 1970er in der Musiklandschaft unterwegs ...


Hallo,

ist freilich nicht neu, das gabs schon im Mittelalter. Hieß damals halt Veitstanz.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (8. April 2022)

Ich finde es gut, wenn solche Personen des öffentlichen Interesses , auch Influenzer genannt, sich als Angler zeigen.
Scheixxegal, was für ne Musik sie machen!
Der Kerl hat zumindest mehr Einfluss auf die Jugend, als etwa ein Volksmusiker, den die alten Säcke hier wahrscheinlich eher annehmen würden.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Enrico di Ventura hat auch mal gerappt.  Auch früher


Professor Tinca 

findet man auch bei Youtube


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Professor Tinca
> 
> findet man auch bei Youtube



Nee lass mal. Der reicht mir schon immer in den Videos wenn er nur quatscht....


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee lass mal. Der reicht mir schon immer in den Videos wenn er nur quatsch....


ich sach nix mehr.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *Früher war alles besser!!!*


Hallo,

nicht alles, aber die Musik schon.

Duck und wech

Lajos

Spaß beiseite; musikalisch wird man meist von der Zeit geprägt, welche dem Alter der Heranwachsenden entspricht, also so zwischen 14 und Anfang 20.
Anfangs der 1960er war die Rock n Roll Zeit vorbei, da kam dann der Beat. Für uns waren da die gut 20 jährigen, welche noch dem Rock anhingen ja schon Gestrige Oldies, wie wir Beatanhänger 10 Jahre später für die nächste Musik-Generation. Panta rhei (alles fließt).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hieß damals halt Veitstanz


Die hippen Streetfishing-Jungs von heute denken dabei wohl eher an den , der mit dem Zander hüpft.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht alles, aber die Musik schon.
> 
> ...


Bro, chillma, was nen das für nen Jargon...."Panta rhei" ? Das sounded so lame ich glaub das bald Wochenende ist, gönn Dir  ! Ich werde jedenfalls ne runde abkeimen


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> als etwa ein Volksmusiker


Da wäre ich nicht so sicher.

Als ich mich mal etwas despektierlich über einen gewissen Andreas Gabalier oder so ähnlich geäußert habe, gingen mir einige weibliche Teenager fast an die Gurgel.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. April 2022)

Wobei man schon sagen kann, dass sich diese Musikrichtungen im Laufe der Zeit stark gewandelt haben. Die Old School Sachen waren bzw. sind nach wie vor toll und auch sehr vielseitig, das habe ich selbst als "Metalhead" hin und wieder gerne gehört. Heute hört sich vieles jedoch sehr gleich an, eben dem Geschmack des Mainstreams angepasst. Das Mit dem Gestotter würde ich in sofern unterschreiben, dass dieser abgehackte Rhythmus des Sprechgesanges überhand genommen hat.
Gut hört sich das auch für meine Ohren tatsächlich nicht mehr an.





















Wobei das wohl eher einen Crossover zwischen Hip Hop, Rap, NY Hardcore & Metal darstellt.


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Old School Sachen


wenn old school dann bitte ganz old school


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bro, chillma, was nen das für nen Jargon...."Panta rhei" ? Das sounded so lame ich glaub das bald Wochenende ist, gönn Dir  ! Ich werde jedenfalls ne runde abkeimen


Hallo,

bleib cool, der Frust lallt doch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Crossover


von damals war aber schon sehr geil.
vieles live gesehen z.B. Dynamo Festival Eindhoven und gut gefeiert. Ach waren wir jung und wild


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach waren wir jung und wild


Hallo,

klar doch, wir auch, so um 1965 herum.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## W-Lahn (8. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Enrico di Ventura hat auch mal gerappt.  Auch früher


Enrico di Ventura ist "Italo Reno"? Krass den habe ich früher sogar gehört


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2022)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> wenn old school dann bitte ganz old school


Das wäre für mich dann  der Song, den Tomates Töchter später zu Ketchup verarbeitet haben:


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Enrico di Ventura ist "Italo Reno"? Krass den habe ich früher sogar gehört


Hallo,

also ich kenne den Lino Ventura, der war auch krass, aber der ist doch schon lange tot.

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Lino Ventura


"Die Filzlaus"
Coole Filme in den 80ern

Ach der Thread wird grad so richtig nostalgisch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2022)

But now you know - 'cause you're John Doe - in a black bag, a tag on your toe


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

you're just another victim, *KID*


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2022)

Aber hallo 

###


----------



## glavoc (8. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> wenn old school dann bitte ganz old school


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2022)




----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2022)

###


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2022)




----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2022)

###


----------



## Seele (8. April 2022)

beruhigt euch mal wieder, braucht hier nicht komplett Youtube Music zu posten....


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2022)

###


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> beruhigt euch mal wieder, braucht hier nicht komplett Youtube Music zu posten....



Alles klar, ist angekommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2022)

Hier ist noch Platz dafür:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/welchen-musiktitel-hoert-ihr-gerade-im-augenblick.15916/page-1190


----------



## Nelearts (8. April 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *Früher war alles besser!!!*


Jaja, früher! 10 Tage unter Wasser marschiert! Und nix zu saufen! War datt hart.


----------



## Michael.S (8. April 2022)

Wenn schon Rap dann aber auf Deutsch , die höre ich beide sehr gerne SDP und die 257er


----------



## Captain_H00k (9. April 2022)

Materia hat mit Rap / HipHop doch nix zutun.Ist finde ich für das Genre ne Schande,der is ein Pop Artist.
Sein Image inklusive dem Marsimoto Alter Ego ist vom US amerikanischen Rapper Madlib kopiert.
Zudem is der Typ ein Bonze,früher Model usw.
Ne Schande dass er sich in der Öffentlichkeit mit Rap in Verbindung bringt.Seine Mukke is in meinen Augen total peinlich !


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. April 2022)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Jaja, früher! 10 Tage unter Wasser marschiert! Und nix zu saufen! War datt hart.


Und staubig.


----------



## Schilfsänger (9. April 2022)

Bei der Musik von Ärzten oder Hosen glaub(t)en ja auch einige das es sich um Punk (s) handelt (e), nur weil se u.a. im SO36 spielten...


----------



## thanatos (9. April 2022)

ja ich höre gern gute  Musik ! aber alle die hier zur Sprache gekommen sind , sind mir nicht
bekannt - na die arroganten Ärzte und toten Hosen - da kurble ich schon mal ganz schnell einen
anderen Sender rein - Jott sei Dank - sind die Jeschmäcker verschieden sonst müsten die
armen Würmchen arbeiten gehen .


----------



## Nelearts (9. April 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Und staubig.


Nee, aber glatt! War im Winter....


----------

